# primeing before texture works



## tvo

frist prime then you do not have to put on so much mud just a light splatter,knocke it down and your done, just do not look at it till the mud is dry other wise you will see colour difference


----------



## [email protected]

I hear many tell of this prime before spray, but doesn't the texture itself still need paint as well? The mud will yellow and the primer affects the drying rate of knockdown. Here, it'd be an extra step builders just won't pay extra for.


----------



## silverstilts

[email protected] said:


> I hear many tell of this prime before spray, but doesn't the texture itself still need paint as well? The mud will yellow and the primer affects the drying rate of knockdown. Here, it'd be an extra step builders just won't pay extra for.


 You are exactly right why prime before texturing it is a waste of time... and i have found if you do this chances are it would not get primed after texture because I have some say oh this looks good enough don't have to do anymore to that ceiling , thereby giving them a freebie ... It should be done after the texture not before..... sure it looks nice but so does it after it is textured and then primed if done correctly.... I think some prime before just to make there work look good that they can't otherwise... and it like you said messes with the drying time to wipe out. Just adds another day on the job , that is a painters job anyway...


----------



## [email protected]

Same goes for adding paint to acoustic texture. Maybe will add a box of mud per 10 bags in the tank, but not needed if you're spraying it right.

I read that part about covering tape lines and then I knew. There shouldn't be any. This whole primer issue just adds work and cost to an otherwise simple function.


----------



## alltex

priming before texture works good on lite spray jobs . sometimes when you don,t , you can see mud lines photographing threw the paint,no mater how good of a finisher you are.i,m no painter but i have been told this. i don,t care i just give the customer what they want (YES FOR MORE $$$) Its just drywall!!!


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc.

[email protected] said:


> Same goes for adding paint to acoustic texture. Maybe will add a box of mud per 10 bags in the tank, but not needed if you're spraying it right.
> 
> I read that part about covering tape lines and then I knew. There shouldn't be any. This whole primer issue just adds work and cost to an otherwise simple function.


i agree.

its a waste of time/money to prime before texturing. not saying its bad, but its just not necessary.

and if you do it, dont advertise it...customers/builders will just expect this from you in an industry where this is not considered 'standard' scope of work.....at least in my area.

it was really annoying, the other day i was checking a job and the owner-builder happened to be there. he was ultra picky, pointing out little marks / divots on the walls of the finished texture that were about half the size of an eraser head....about a handful of em (you guys all know these types).

then he makes a comment to me (he was a major old timer) and goes "i remember back in the good ol days when they used to primer before texturing.......not no more today though...you wouldnt have any of these marks...." saying this to me as an indirect backhand slap knowing i didnt do this -- and well, never do.

i just kinda had to stand there with a grin on my face like "yea....well, its just not necessary today....but yea that doesnt hurt i agree......"

anyways....i hate these types that try to school you on the drywall methods of the 1950s uknow hahhaha....i mean, 'i get it' but seriously....cmon.


----------



## [email protected]

I have one coming up for HO (14,000 be ft), whose father-in-law is a former carpenter. A real old school guy who practically tore the house down after firing the original builder. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Taped Crusader

I'd have to agree that a prime before texture is not necessary. If it is painted properly there shouldn't be any problems. I've never had a problem with joints flashing on a job that I painted as well. Problem is that I don't get every painting contract that I finish the drywall on. In the area I'm in there is a series of painters that don't even bring a roller on the job with them. Just walk in and start spraying it out. Anyone care to take a guess who they point the finger at when lines show up on the walls? 
I've been including a "flash prime" in my bids for quite a while now. Using a SW High Build product that really works well for me. Gives the walls a good surfacing and whites the place out. If you can't see the joints when I leave, the painter can't skimp a coat on and get em to show up.
So while it may not be absolutely necessary, It does make my life considerably easier. Even If you manage to convince the GC or Homeowner that the mess they are looking at is the painters fault, it usually falls on me to fix it up anyway.


----------



## alltex

What started it all here (at least what our supplyer said way back in the olden days said(the80s)was board manufactrers used recycled paper ,and thats why the mudlines showed .I was just taping then and we had to touch up after primer on every house.So we depended on it and just sanded then whent back an touched up. I agree it was a crock of ****.Now i just do it to make them happy ,don,t realy care if it helps the painter or not.i add it in on the bid any way.they never know how much.


----------



## dawes11

We dont have knockdown worries in Wa state or yellowing ceiling issues either. Everything gets sprayed with real light orange peel and the painter paints it all. I didn't know knockdown and accoustic was so popular everywhere else. We quit most of that junk a LONG time ago. :thumbsup:


----------



## Quality1st

*Un Huh*

The only time the wall need to be prime before texturing is when a knockdown is to be applied. This insure against texture drying out on the seams and buttjoints faster than in the fields. Don,t need to do it myself, but if they demand it and pay for it ,then Giddyup":thumbup:


----------



## Whitey97

I didn't really read any of the posts because I think they were all aimed at knock down. The only time, and I mean only time, I will prime prior to tex. is when doing a custom home with popcorn. That way you don't have any chance of seeing any light spots that may be there. That way you're covered if the painter doesn't fog in the ceilings!


----------



## Bevelation

I definitely haven't seen yellowing with prime first, TBH. All the texture work I've seen up until a month ago was prime first.


----------

